# Need your help ladies!



## midge (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a little issue that I'm sure you wonderful ladies could help with. I was given a Chanel tote some time ago by a family friend. I'm not big into the Chanel scene so I don't know much about it, including if it's real. It's a very nice bag. Black suede on the outside with the chain straps. I'll post pics soon. In the mean time, I have a few questions.

1.) How do I know if it's real? She brought it back from China...
2.) It's a few years old, so is it possible to find an other like it on the web? Already checked ebay, with nothing even close to it coming up.

Thanks to everyone who helps.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 22, 2008)

it may be real, it may not. but who cares if you think its a nice. rock it reguardless!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_it may be real, it may not. but who cares if you think its a nice. rock it reguardless!_

 
Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 22, 2008)

Go to:

Authentic Designer Handbags and Bag Reviews - Purse Blog

The ladies on this forum are extremely good and will be able to tell you if it's authentic or not!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 22, 2008)

I was also going to suggest The Purse Forum. There is a specific thread in the Chanel section titled something like 'authenticate this' if you post a little note and some photos in there, almost certainly a few people will be able to help you identify the bag etc.

However like others have said regardless if it looks nice and you like matching it with your outfits and taking it out, nothing wrong with that even if it's fake.


----------



## midge (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'll have to pop over there and ask.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree with asking about it on the purse blog, those ladies know their stuff! Personally I would not use it if it was fake! Counterfiting is ILLEGAL! Do you really want to use a bag knowing it was made by criminals and was ripped off of a hard working designer? Its sad that so many designer things are counterfited nowadays....


----------

